

Google Sets the Date for the End of XMPP with Google Voice - Osiris
http://blog.obihai.com/2013/10/important-message-about-google-voice.html

======
mathrawka
I solely use Google Chat to communicate with some family members, and most of
the the time I am using Adium. Which uses XMPP... looks like the new Hangout
protocol will need to be reverse engineered to open it up.

